# Hello people



## amnesia (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi

Obvisouly new to the forum, I spend most of my time on Muff Wigler and was told about this place via a nice muff 

I am in Melbourne AUstralia and have been writing releasing music since early 90s now moving into movie soundtracks.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to VI! Glad you found us and enjoy the forum.


----------

